# m.v.greyville



## tugtere (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi folks, I would like some info on a motorship name "Greyville" which I think was built as "Holland" in the very early 1950's. She ran Lorenco Marques-Beira on the East African coast before being sold to "Palm Shipping and Trading Co". Port Moresby P.N.G. and owned by a Mr. Peter Brooks of Australia.
She was Dutch built with "Stork" machinery and electric winches. Was later sold to Singapore and traded from there to possibly the Maldive Islands. regards ray


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ray.

here is your ship:

Built 1951 by Amsterdam DD Amsterdam - yard No86 as HOLLAND.
Cargo -Netherlands.
1504 tons - 1284 Dwt.
L77.4m x B11.6m.
Single screw diesel - 10Kts.
Name Changes:
1966 Greyville.
73 Tropic Sands.
82 Jaya Wijaya 1.

Owners:
66 Durban Lines Pty Ltd.
70 Palm Sg and Tdg Co Pty Ltd.
73 Southwind Sg Co Pte Ltd.
77 PT Perusahaan Pelayaran Nusantara.
82 PT Mahakam Maskapai Pelayaran Nusantara.

Broken up Surabaya 11.1985.

Hawkey01


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Further to thread #2 Diesel 8 cylinder 13 1/2" x 23 5/8" built by Stork & Co;
Hengelo.
She had DF & ESD. Code flags PESL. One deck. Cruiser stern. Machinery aft.
Part electically welded.
Registered in The Hague. Dutch flag.


----------



## tugtere (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for that info. I spent a whole year in her and a most comfy ship she was too. She had a 50 ton heavy lift derrick and we carried a lot of large things from Kieta port on Bougainville to various ports around P.N.G. Any idea where I might score a photo of her?? regards ray.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

tugtere said:


> Thanks for that info. I spent a whole year in her and a most comfy ship she was too. She had a 50 ton heavy lift derrick and we carried a lot of large things from Kieta port on Bougainville to various ports around P.N.G. Any idea where I might score a photo of her?? regards ray.



View attachment 27783
hope this helps (K)


----------



## tugtere (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for that Mr. Frost, you are a gentleman indeed.
regards ray.


----------



## Tony Foot (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi!
I'm Tony. I also sailed in M/V Greyville was Second Eng. We traded Durban L.M. Beira, Quelemane and on occasion another port can't think of the name right at the top of P.E.A. This was during the British blockade of Rhodesia and we used to have great fun with the R.N.suffice it to say their hearts were not in the blockade.


----------



## PeterJML (Sep 25, 2011)

*Greyville*

G'day folks,
Great photo of "Greyville" Mr Frost, I would be interested to know about this photo, date and place primarilly. Certainly not taken in PNG.
I was 2nd.Mate on this beautiful ship back in '72, signed-on in Lae 04/10/1972 and from Discharge book, Off.No. was 332815, GRT:1476, NRT: 792, IHP : 900 (corrected by Capt. John Hensford, then Master). She was owned by Peter Brookes, from Sydney and operated main ports PNG coast. Initially bought to carry cargo to Kieta for the Bougainville copper mine in Panguna, especially heavy lift equipment, pre-fab houses, Terex Dump Trucks etc, and of course SP beer. We had a good crew then. A happy ship, but sadly it came to an abrupt end when Brooksy sold her to the Indonesian concern. The ship 'paid-off' in Port Moresby and re-named (hurriedly) Tropic Sands and re-flagged. I was given the PNG flag (still have it to this day)I signed off on 06/04/73, and re-joined the "PAPUAN LIBERTY".
I must say the Dutch know how to build ships.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

The photo shows her leaving Durban with The Bluff in the background


----------



## PeterJML (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, Will add to "My Ships"....ciao


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

PeterJML said:


> G'day folks,
> Great photo of "Greyville" Mr Frost, I would be interested to know about this photo, date and place primarilly. Certainly not taken in PNG.
> I was 2nd.Mate on this beautiful ship back in '72, signed-on in Lae 04/10/1972 and from Discharge book, Off.No. was 332815, GRT:1476, NRT: 792, IHP : 900 (corrected by Capt. John Hensford, then Master). She was owned by Peter Brookes, from Sydney and operated main ports PNG coast. Initially bought to carry cargo to Kieta for the Bougainville copper mine in Panguna, especially heavy lift equipment, pre-fab houses, Terex Dump Trucks etc, and of course SP beer. We had a good crew then. A happy ship, but sadly it came to an abrupt end when Brooksy sold her to the Indonesian concern. The ship 'paid-off' in Port Moresby and re-named (hurriedly) Tropic Sands and re-flagged. I was given the PNG flag (still have it to this day)I signed off on 06/04/73, and re-joined the "PAPUAN LIBERTY".
> I must say the Dutch know how to build ships.


The photo of her sailing from Durban(The Bluff in back ground)66/70


----------



## tugtere (Dec 6, 2007)

PeterJML, we must have crossed tracks somewhere, John Hensford sacked the chief, Ron Grey and me 2E at Rabaul to pay off on arrival at P.O.M. Unknown to us Brooksey was negotiating the sale at that time. Bougainville trade had dropped off and Steamies were keeping the best paying cargo for their own ships. In the good times we were doing 14 ports a month between Port Moresby and Kavieng. So many cargoes were just not profitable, like the bridge spans for Gogol river, 70 tons from P.O.M. to Madang, there are limits to rates even with heavy lift gear. It was getting hard to get good skippers up there too.
Pap Liberty , she was a good little ship, and Harry Brutnell is still going, as is Harry jnr. I think young George is here in Qld too.
regards Ray


----------



## PeterJML (Sep 25, 2011)

*m.v.GREYVILLE*

G'day Ray, we were on the same 'track'! I joined in Lae that very trip that you and big Ron paid off. I was 2ndMate and came off the "Akana" (Master was Igor Rubilis and Mate was Hans Herrman[dcsd]. Chief Engr, Paul..forgot his second name). I recall that when we were enroute to Kieta from Rabaul via Buka Psg. that John did a small detour top of Buka 'surveying' Queen Carolla Hr. Ron wasn't impressed with our sightseeing tour! I think he was in a hurry to get to Moresby. Yep, the cargo did slacken off after Panguna was well established. We were half loaded most trips. I remember one trip after loading in Moresby we topped up in Lae with a shipment of Klinki ply(a last minute consignment) and SP beer. The beer was loaded first (no.1 hatch)stacked about 4 pallets high with the bundles of ply on top with dunnage in between. After we got underway for Madang a disaster was to unfold. The beer collapsed with the weight of the plywood.The likely cause was put down to loading 'hot' beer (new brew of stubbies) and the motion of the ship and possibly the heat generated by the plywood even though the hatches were vented at times. The beer bottles were exploding! It was a mess by the time we got back to Moresby.Big clean up and BIG insurance claim!
Gordon Birch was Master on the "Papuan Liberty" when I joined back in '73. Great guy. Yep, old Harry still going strong. Up in Atherton tablelands now, sweating out the salt water. James (young Harry) is running cattle in Hervey Bay district. Was on the Frazer Is. barge out of Riverheads for a long time. I sailed with him on the "Liberty". Good skipper. George is still (?) on the Lines launches, Tug Base working for Svitzer, Brisbane. George got me a job there when it was owned by Howard Smith & Coy. and later Adsteam. I see him from time to time. Lives just down the road from me. I've retired from the industry. My son can have it all now. Master on products tanker, "Tandara Spirit".
Cheers and out,
Peter John Lyne


----------



## crisden78 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Papuan Liberty*

I was on the Papuan Liberty at the same time as Peter JML, with Gordon Birch as master, and Lokes from Moke as 2nd mate. Gordon also had his wife Maureen on board as the first lady, and sometimes his children too. I am still in touch with Harry Brutnall during his visits to his daughter here in Cairns. He has published a short biography titled 'Brutnall's Follies'.
In regard to the Greyville, I was in business with Hans Herrman, and did not know of his demise. Igor's Chief Engineer was Paul Eriksson whom I later met up with in Singapore. Igor's son Verners lives here in Cairns, and, I believe, still at sea. Igor returned to live in Latvia a while back.

Ernie Sabiston


----------



## PeterJML (Sep 25, 2011)

*m/v GREYVILLE & PAPUAN LIBERTY*

Hello Ernie I have only just been notified about your spiel via SHIPS NOSTALGIA this evening (16/07/2014) Ref: PAPUAN LIBERTY, Bugger and burn me man we sailed together on the Pap Lib. I was Mate and you were Chief Engineer, before Larry Greydon relieved you. I remember you had onboard that little red Honda, and as well, one trip...Theresa!!
A blast from the past eh!!
ciao, you wee(?) ghet
Peter John Lyne
Brisbane
email : [email protected]


----------

